# Your Ridley serial numbers...



## thumper8888

Another dumb Ridley question from the newbie... trying to make sure I know what year frame this is. Can any of you with Ridleys look at the last two digits of yours and see if it matches your model year?
That's my theory about reading the number, but wanted to be sure....better yet, one of you may know how it works and simply be able to say whether that's it or not.
Thanks much.


----------



## Bluechip

Sorry, I have no clue to the answer to your question but were your born August 8, 1988? Just my theory about reading your number.


----------



## thumper8888

bluechip not trying to be a jackass here, just trying to get a hard to find answer, thanks.


----------



## thumper8888

Look, it's not that dumb a question... If even only two people reply and one has an '09 and the other an '06 and the last two digits of their serial numbers match their (known) model years then that tells me the answer. Case closed.
Conversely, if any one person says no, my serial number ends in, oh, say, 46 and I've got a 2008 Noah, then that tells me the last two digits of my serial number have nothing to do with model year

Mine is either an '08 or '07, I don't know which. There is no "07" in the serial number, but the last two digits are 08.


----------



## smbrum

sorry thumper but dont think the serial # is going to help you without a bit of research. I checked my 09 Noah and it doesnt have anything sequential numbers that are 09. You may be able to contact Ridley and give them the number and someone could check. not sure though. I have emailed them a couple times in the past and have always heard back within 3 or days.


----------



## thumper8888

thanks. that Noah, by the way, in that color, is the best looking bike made.... excellent pick.


----------



## backinthesaddle

07 Helium
Mine has two sets of numbers on the BB shell

93117

and

RDR20612046M

I'm betting the bottom one is the true serial number


----------



## Bluechip

Thumper- I was not trying to say it was a dumb question. It was an attempt at humor with your 8888 suffix in your id. I guess it's easy to take things the wrong way over the internet. I did put a  at the end. Good luck finding your answer.


----------



## smbrum

thumper8888 said:


> thanks. that Noah, by the way, in that color, is the best looking bike made.... excellent pick.


appreciate the compliment. its a heck of a bike. good luck finding your year. Another thing you may want to consider is posting a pick of the bike. I think Ridley changed the color scheme from 07 to 08 (not 100% sure) and someone may be able to tell you from the paint job.


----------

